
Show HN: I made a React Hook to use Tensorflow.js easily - franciscop
https://www.npmjs.com/package/use-tensorflow
======
gitgud
Pretty amazing this is even possible! I haven't used tensor flow before (so
please excuse my ignorance) can I train it to recognise a certain thing and
use this package too?

~~~
franciscop
Sure! That would use the default _import useTensorflow from "use-tensorflow"_
mentioned in the docs:

[https://github.com/franciscop/use-
tensorflow/blob/master/rea...](https://github.com/franciscop/use-
tensorflow/blob/master/readme.md#usetensorflow)

While the _syntax_ for that import is still experimental, it'll definitedly be
supported one way or the other. I have only implemented very simple NN from
scratch and used the official tensorflow models, so I'm also not sure how to
do that.

------
franciscop
I've been playing around with Tensorflow.js, loved it and decided to create a
library to save someone some pain (including future me). It's still fairly
early, I want to add other models but would love some feedback with it so far:

\- Please try it and let me know what you think of the current API.

\- If you have other usecases please let me know, would love to add more
examples. So far covered loading static images and realtime video feed right.

